

Can a Video Game Make You Racist?  - AnitoKid
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/03/21/can-a-video-game-make-you-racist-new-study-says-yes.html
New study results on video games and social perception.
======
damaru
Can your country make you Racist? A new study says yes!

------
teemo_cute
A video game can also make you open to all races. For example, when I was
playing a popular role playing game I had people of all races in my party.

Role playing games in my opinion are a form of 'interactive fiction' whose
outcome you can somewhat control. In short, they are also a stories.

The mode of storytelling is one of the most effective ways of communicating
ideas to our mind, unconsciously, that is. By having meaningful interactions
with virtual people of all races, it communicates to our mind that we are open
to those type of experiences.

